# LGB 92178 Cow Engine



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a LGB 92178 cow painted engine that is missing the top of the chimney and I have been trying to get a replacement. This is the engine diagram:


 http://www.lgbitalia.it/esplosi/92178-1.Pdf

I contacted train-li and they can special order a part that they are not sure will fit:

 http://www.modell-land.de/sch...-6873.html

The issue seems to be that some tops can support the "tube" insert that my engine has. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 92178 is a LGB porter style engine and the part from any LGB porter would fit. Only issue may be the color. 
Parts are getting harder and harder to get for LGB repairs and beggars can not be choosers. If the part ends up not correct, it will sell on e-bay!!!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By coralbayfl on 14 Mar 2013 06:08 AM 
I have a LGB 92178 cow painted engine that is missing the top of the chimney and I have been trying to get a replacement. This is the engine diagram:


 http://www.lgbitalia.it/esplosi/92178-1.Pdf

I contacted train-li and they can special order a part that they are not sure will fit:

 http://www.modell-land.de/sch...-6873.html

The issue seems to be that some tops can support the "tube" insert that my engine has. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks!

The LGB 92178 is not the saddle tank style it is the Toy Train.
The Toy Train has a larger stack with a flat section around the opening also a step near the bottom. The porter saddle tank has a smaller stack that runs straight to the smokebox, it is glued together. The Toy Train top lifts off so can be lost. 

The link you have to the part at modell-land.de is the incorrect part. It is the saddle tank top which looks different to the illustration if you study carefully. 
The porter saddle tank is about 40mm and the Toy Train is about 50mm diameter. Here is a picture to show the difference:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...sc5d3ac4c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src= 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at the link below to modell-land, you will find the top looks exactly like the one from the casey in the above picture. 

http://www.modell-land.de/schornsteindeckel-dampflok-porter-22771e017-p-6873.html 

The other engine is the Cow type toytrain engine and the top is different and this part is not available from Train_Li/modell-land.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 16 Mar 2013 05:25 AM 
If you look at the link below to modell-land, you will find the top looks exactly like the one from the casey in the above picture. 

http://www.modell-land.de/schornsteindeckel-dampflok-porter-22771e017-p-6873.html 

The other engine is the Cow type toytrain engine and the top is different and this part is not available from Train_Li/modell-land. Dan,

Correct, that was my point but the original poster is after a replacement stack top for the Toy Train model 92178 as in the linked pdf.
The saddle tank porter part is not compatible as it is 10mm smaller. 

Andrew


----------



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Any idea who might have this part?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By coralbayfl on 16 Mar 2013 05:58 PM 
Any idea who might have this part? 
It is not a very expensive model and the top is a loose fit so it is probably common for them to be lost. The engine blocks don't last near forever like the Stainz so you might come across a complete dead one on eBay. 
What you could do though is buy a small plastic funnel at the supermarket and precisely mark it out, trim it down to make a coned donut shape (oversize) Then finishing to size on a piece of flat sandpaper to precisely fit then glue and paint it. Just watch it keeps perpendicular by your marks when sanding so it stays true. 


Andrew


----------

